

Show HN: Steerway - Share Tips and Libraries for Android Development - dannyr
http://android.steerway.com/

======
dannyr
So I decided to build this because I want to find the best way of doing things
on Android.

I'm an independent developer and learned Android on my own. I can get most
things done but I'm not sure if it's the best way to do things.

There has also been a lot of libraries for Android lately and it's hard to
decide which ones to use. I've been interviewing developers at startups and
asking for the libraries they use. You can find Pinterest's libraries at
<http://android.steerway.com/app/pinterest/>.

I also feel the same way for Django development so I should be opening the
Django section soon.

Feedback is always appreciated.

~~~
idle_processor
Couple questions:

1) What differentiates steerway from <http://android.stackexchange.com/>?

2) Why is /collections included in the nav if it's NYI?

~~~
dannyr
Stack Overflow is Q&A. Most people go there to find a solution to a specific
problem.

What I'm trying to achieve is to discover tips/tricks for Android development.
I want to present it in a way that it's easy to consume. I spend at least an
hour a day on Stack Overflow looking for things that might be useful for me
but the Q&A format makes it harder to discover.

Collections is still in development. It's a way for people to curate tips.

------
beghbali
A natural(and good lookin) place to share tips is to write a Coderwall protip:

<http://coderwall.com/n/android>

------
pendext
I notice that some of the tips have code examples and some don't. I know that
people other than the author of the tip can post comments, but it may be
useful if they could also post gists along with the comment. This way tips
without examples could be fleshed out by someone other than the author.

I do like the site and I plan to use it!

~~~
dannyr
Yeah. I'll work on putting more details on the tips.

------
gardarh
This is a great idea. I'm an Android developer and every now and then I think
"I must be doing this wrong somehow". A list like that helps building a mental
database of best practices, good job!

------
thebentarrow
Really good idea. Thank you for doing this.

------
lincolnpark
when are you going to open the Django section?

------
helloayo
nice work.

